# Life Is Strange



## EndlessElements (Mar 31, 2015)

i didn't see a thread for this game (and yes i did search) so i thought i'd make one myself.























for anyone not willing to watch the videos:

"Life Is Strange is an episodic interactive drama graphic adventure video game developed by Dontnod Entertainment, and published by Square Enix. The game's plot focuses on Maxine Caulfield, a photography student who discovers that she has the ability to rewind time at any moment, leading her every choice to enact the butterfly effect. The game will consist of five episodes, with seven weeks between each episode. Life Is Strange is available for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Xbox One and Xbox 360 via digital distribution.

In the game, story and character arc serve as the central point rather than traditional graphic adventure tropes like point-and-click puzzles. The player's actions will be able to adjust the narrative as it unfolds, and reshape it once allowed to travel back in time. Themes of memory and identity are used to convey a sense of nostalgia in the realm of adolescence, while the allegory of inner struggle comes from the mystical aspects featured."​


so, anyone enjoying this game as much as i am? sucks that you have to wait seven weeks for a new episode, though, because imo, it's a very fantastic game.


----------



## kassie (Mar 31, 2015)

I played the first episode and it's great but I've decided to wait until all 5 (?) episodes are released.


----------



## EndlessElements (Mar 31, 2015)

selcouth said:


> I played the first episode and it's great but I've decided to wait until all 5 (?) episodes are released.



better stay off of tumblr if you're doing that, then; there's far too many spoilers. >_< 


i dislike how there isn't an option to buy the episodes individually on Steam.


----------



## Reindeer (Mar 31, 2015)

I might get it soon, I love me some adventure games. People are also largely positive about this game, that gives me hope.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh a LIS thread awesome  I've played both of the episodes that are out - I really really like it so far, my only complaint is some of the corny dialogue in the first ep  
basically chloe is hella gay and we've gotta protect kate marsh at all costs


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 31, 2015)

I have the first episode somewhere around here but haven't started it yet, tragically D: I'm so excited for it though. I think I'm afraid to play it since I don't want it to end... and then have to wait for all the episodes to be released...

Always lovely to see devs doing new things with video games. Or maybe not necessarily new, but... different. Off the beaten path. You know what I mean.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 31, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I have the first episode somewhere around here but haven't started it yet, tragically D: I'm so excited for it though. I think I'm afraid to play it since I don't want it to end... and then have to wait for all the episodes to be released...
> 
> Always lovely to see devs doing new things with video games. Or maybe not necessarily new, but... different. Off the beaten path. You know what I mean.



Play it u silly goose! and become just as inpatient as I am hehe~ 

And yeah, I remember hearing about this game years ago, and just assumed it would never actually get released bc of some it's content - so glad it did!


----------



## oreo (Mar 31, 2015)

I love this game! I've completed Episode 2 four days ago. My favourite characters so far are Warren Graham and Kate Marsh.
Warren is such a cute dork and I can't imagine what Kate is going through. >:


----------



## Joy (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't play it but I've watched youtubers play it. I felt sooo bad for Kate <3


----------



## Dustmop (Mar 31, 2015)

I bought the whole season for $15 on GMG a little while ago, and I do not regret it. It's not often that a game's story sucks me in, but I checked it out on a whim and omg. I'm hooked.




EndlessElements said:


> i dislike how there isn't an option to buy the episodes individually on Steam.



Cheaper this way, anyway.  It's currently only $9.39 USD for the whole collection over on nuuvem. 

Just need google translate, seeing as the site is based in Brazil, lol.

Disregard the scary $30 price listed, currency exchanges and all, Paypal will tell you your order amount based on your country's currency when you check out


----------



## tobi! (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm going to buy this when it goes on sale. People keep telling me to.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 31, 2015)

Do recommend! It's really nice, so far.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 1, 2015)

how much is this for xbox 360? i am really enjoying the looks of this game


----------



## Improv (Apr 4, 2015)

I would love to play this game but I have a Mac & no PS3/4 or Xbox One/360


----------



## naranjas_ocho_usted (Apr 5, 2015)

Boring. waste of money. youll fall asleep


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> how much is this for xbox 360? i am really enjoying the looks of this game



it depends if you're buying all episodes, or just purchasing them individually. if the latter, then an episode is 5 dollars, if together then 20 dollars. 



naranjas_ocho_usted said:


> Boring. waste of money. youll fall asleep



aww didn't enjoy it? what makes you think so?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 6, 2015)

i watched vintagebeef's walkthrough on youtube and i absolutely love the game! if i had an xbox, i would definitely play it


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i watched vintagebeef's walkthrough on youtube and i absolutely love the game! if i had an xbox, i would definitely play it



do you own any other consoles? or a PC/Mac?


----------



## Improv (Apr 6, 2015)

Improv said:


> I would love to play this game but I have a Mac & no PS3/4 or Xbox One/360



welp I bought a PS3 today so I am now playing this game.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 6, 2015)

Improv said:


> welp I bought a PS3 today so I am now playing this game.



awesome! let us know what you think.


----------



## J e s s i c a (Apr 9, 2015)

SPOILER!!!!














I knew Kate Marsh was going to kill herself, I had a feeling she was. Also David (the security guy or whatever his name is) was talking pictures of her which i thought was off. I love this game, it is so detailed and so beautiful! can't wait for episode 3!


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 9, 2015)

I am so suspicious of jefferson. Never trust a teacher that can afford designer glasses~  That phone call means he's def up to something, not to mention victim blaming poor kate


----------



## Improv (Apr 9, 2015)

I finished episode two last night! Also, I don't know if you know this or not but



Spoiler



Kate doesn't have to kill herself. I saved her on my file.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have never played that game.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 9, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I have never played that game.



...why post then?


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> I finished episode two last night! Also, I don't know if you know this or not but
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Yeah, I did, too. 

I actually looked up a guide for it because I was so nervous about not being able to go back in time anymore, and I really like Kate. I feel for her. More than I care for Chloe and her favorite word 'Hella'. I am getting so tired of hearing that.

...But I just couldn't lose my favorite NPC already. ;~;


----------



## Improv (Apr 14, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes!!!! 


Spoiler



I love Kate so much & I really feel bad for her. I'm trying my best to keep her safe and put Nathan's ass in place.


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 14, 2015)

Improv said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



That's exactly what I've been doing!!



Spoiler



I honestly didn't really "connect" with her in the first episode.

I dunno, she seemed alright, but her situation is similar to one I have had personal experience with, so the first episode my mindset was more, "Don't let them drag this out for the rest of the game omg pls no."

And now after episode two I'm more emotionally invested in her, because of my experiences, so it's more like, "GDI NATHAN, DON'T HURT MY POOR KATE. If she dies I'm coming after you next!" D:



This game is like an interactive soap opera, and I have mixed feels while I'm playing it, but then afterward and I'm like "when is the next episode coming out, I can't live without this."


----------



## SincerelyDream (Apr 14, 2015)

Looks like weird game.


----------



## unravel (Apr 15, 2015)

Got it from Dustmop thanks!
Going to download it now can't wait to play it


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

yay! i'm really happy to see more people are getting interested in this game, because honestly, it's such a fantastic one. i made my boyfriend try the demo, and he liked it enough to purchase the bundle. 



Spoiler



#ProtectKateMarsh


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 15, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> do you own any other consoles? or a PC/Mac?



i have a mac, i'll probably try to buy it off someone here, but i've watched a walkthrough already so it's pretty much spoiled for me


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 15, 2015)

When does ep.3 come out, I'm dyyyying.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i have a mac, i'll probably try to buy it off someone here, but i've watched a walkthrough already so it's pretty much spoiled for me



well you haven't seen anything from episode 3 since it isn't out yet, so there's that to be surprised by. :3



lithiumlatte said:


> When does ep.3 come out, I'm dyyyying.



sometime next month


----------



## Improv (Apr 15, 2015)

This game can't be played on a Mac I don't think?


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 15, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i have a mac, i'll probably try to buy it off someone here, but i've watched a walkthrough already so it's pretty much spoiled for me



I'm afraid Improv is right, you won't be able to play it. :c

Some third-party software that the game relies on makes it virtually impossible for Mac/Linux support to ever happen, straight from the devs.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 15, 2015)

oh... that's a real shame :/


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 15, 2015)

It is unfortunate. There are actually people boycotting it just because it can't run on every OS, which is an even bigger shame. They're missing out on something they're clearly interested in, and for what? To prove to a company that their game - one of the best-selling games this year - isn't good enough if it can't run on Mac and Linux?

Yeah. They can hear you. =p


cheezyfries, you can come borrow my PC to play it, lolol.


----------



## unravel (Apr 16, 2015)

I really love the game worth playing (even low spec pc I found a way to reduce lag roflmao)


Spoiler:  Spoiler rating






I'm done with first 2 episode and yes #savekatemarsh I'm going to rate this 10/10 because... Watering a plant will give you consequences also I ship Chloe x Max bwahahah kill me now.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Apr 16, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I really love the game worth playing (even low spec pc I found a way to reduce lag roflmao)
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Spoiler rating
> ...



That gif of chloe... /sweats


----------



## Boycrosser (Apr 16, 2015)

I wanna play this so bad!
Played Gone Home already, gonna cop this asap


----------



## oreo (Apr 17, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> I have never played that game.



You should definitely play it!


----------



## unravel (Apr 17, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> That gif of chloe... /sweats



Oh gawd I really love her outfit and... Everything : o


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 17, 2015)

I probably should have downloaded this on the 360 when it was part of the free games with gold deal. Although, I am running out of memory for it.


----------



## unravel (Apr 19, 2015)

Spoiler



Already watch Kate's video so yeah watch it


----------



## oreo (Apr 20, 2015)

Am I the only one shipping Max with Warren?


----------



## Ayaya (Apr 26, 2015)

So what is everyone's choices? I made a template of the choices so far here:



Spoiler





```
[B]EPISODE 1: CHRYSALIS[/B]

[U]Important Choices[/U]
- You reported Nathan. 
- You hid the truth. 

- You made fun of Victoria. 
- You comforted Victoria. 

- You took a photo of David harassing Kate. 
- You intervened to help out Kate. 

- You took the blame for Chloe. 
- You blamed Chloe. 
- You stayed hidden. 
- You came out of hiding to intervene. 

[U]Optional Choices[/U]
- You let Daniel draw your portrait. 
- You didn't let Daniel draw your portrait. 

- You signed Ms. Grant's petition. 
- You didn't sign Ms. Grant's petition. 

- You helped Alyssa. 
- You didn't help Alyssa. 

- You erased the insults on Kate's slate. 
- You didn't erase Kate's slate. 

- You watered your plant. 
- You didn't water your plant. 

- You touched Dana's pregnancy test. 
- You didn't touch Dana's pregnancy test. 

- You "reorganized" Victoria's photos. 
- You didn't touch Victoria's photos. 

- You wrote on a dirty RV. 
- You didn't write on a dirty RV. 

- You saved the bird. 
- You let the bird die. 

- You broke Chloe's snow globe. 
- You didn't break Chloe's snow globe. 

- You left evidence while searching through David's stuff. 
- You didn't leave any evidence. 

- You read David's files. 
- You didn't read David's files. 
 

[B]EPISODE 2: OUT OF TIME[/B]

[U]Important Choices:[/U]
- You told Kate to go to the police. 
- You told Kate to wait for more proof. 

- You answered Kate's call. 
- You didn't answer Kate's call. 

- You tried to shoot Frank. 
- You didn't try to shoot Frank. 

- You couldn't save Kate. 
- You saved Kate's life. 

- You blamed David. 
- You blamed Nathan. 
- You blamed Mr. Jefferson. 


[U]Optional Choices:[/U]
- You watered your plant. 
- You didn't water your plant. 

- You helped Alyssa. 
- You didn't help Alyssa.

- You erased the link to Kate's video. 
- You left the link to Kate's video. 

- You were friendly with Taylor. 
- You weren't friendly with Taylor 

- You accepted Warren's invitation. 
- You rejected Warren's invitation. 

- You wrote a message. 
- You didn't write a message. 

- You tampered with the railtracks
- You didn't tamper with the railtracks. 

- You gained entry to the Vortex Club party. 
- You didn't gain entry to the Vortex Club party. 

- You helped Warren. 
- You didn't help Warren. 

- You told on David to Mr. Jefferson. 
- You didn't tell on David to Mr. Jefferson.
```




Please bold the ones that you did pick  *And put them under spoiler so the page won't stretch!*

Here's mine:


Spoiler



*EPISODE 1: CHRYSALIS*

Important Choices
*- You reported Nathan. *
- You hid the truth. 

- You made fun of Victoria. 
*- You comforted Victoria. *

- You took a photo of David harassing Kate. 
*- You intervened to help out Kate.* 

- You took the blame for Chloe. 
- You blamed Chloe. 
- You stayed hidden. 
*- You came out of hiding to intervene. *

Optional Choices
- You let Daniel draw your portrait. 
*- You didn't let Daniel draw your portrait. *

*- You signed Ms. Grant's petition.* 
- You didn't sign Ms. Grant's petition. 

*- You helped Alyssa.* 
- You didn't help Alyssa. 

*- You erased the insults on Kate's slate.* 
- You didn't erase Kate's slate. 

*- You watered your plant. *
- You didn't water your plant. 

- You touched Dana's pregnancy test. 
*- You didn't touch Dana's pregnancy test. *

- You "reorganized" Victoria's photos. 
*- You didn't touch Victoria's photos.* 

- You wrote on a dirty RV. 
*- You didn't write on a dirty RV. *

- You saved the bird. 
*- You let the bird die.* 

- You broke Chloe's snow globe. 
*- You didn't break Chloe's snow globe. *

- You left evidence while searching through David's stuff. 
*- You didn't leave any evidence. *

*- You read David's files.* 
- You didn't read David's files. 


*EPISODE 2: OUT OF TIME*

Important Choices:
*- You told Kate to go to the police. *
- You told Kate to wait for more proof. 

*- You answered Kate's call.* 
- You didn't answer Kate's call. 

- You tried to shoot Frank. 
*- You didn't try to shoot Frank.* 

- You couldn't save Kate. 
*- You saved Kate's life.* 

- You blamed David. 
*- You blamed Nathan. *
- You blamed Mr. Jefferson. 


Optional Choices:
*- You watered your plant. *
- You didn't water your plant. 

*- You helped Alyssa.* 
- You didn't help Alyssa.

*- You erased the link to Kate's video. *
- You left the link to Kate's video. 

*- You were friendly with Taylor.* 
- You weren't friendly with Taylor 

*- You accepted Warren's invitation.* 
- You rejected Warren's invitation. 

- You wrote a message. 
*- You didn't write a message. *

- You tampered with the railtracks
*- You didn't tamper with the railtracks. *

*- You gained entry to the Vortex Club party.* 
- You didn't gain entry to the Vortex Club party. 

*- You helped Warren.* 
- You didn't help Warren. 

*- You told on David to Mr. Jefferson. *
- You didn't tell on David to Mr. Jefferson.





Spoiler: Reason for my choices & other spoilers



I didn't know you could save the bird or let Daniel draw you D: I'm gonna do those later. Overall, I tried to be careful and kind to everyone, but I'm not sure if that will backfire instead. 

Something I noticed: The fisherman that has a stand in front of the diner ALSO has a red file, the same one we see at the end of every episode. Coincidence?

Frank and his dog seems to be pretty important in the plot to be featured at the end credits of both episodes, and we don't even meet him till the second one. His RV was at school in the first ep (the dirty one you can draw on) and at the diner (the dog will bark at you if you get near, but you can take their photo behind the bars). He has what seems to be Rachel's bracelet too. I wonder what part will he play, the bad guy or the unexpected good guy?


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Am I the only one shipping Max with Warren?



probably not. honestly, 



Spoiler



i really do not trust him. he comes off as a tad creepy 



Spoiler



especially in episode 2 where he's kind of peeking into her room


----------



## NyanMeow (May 2, 2015)

milkbae said:


> Am I the only one shipping Max with Warren?



I think he has potential. He seems kinda dorky to a lot of people, but I think he will come around when we spend more time with him!! So yes I ship them. Mainly because he texts Doctor who references and cat memes <3


----------



## oreo (May 4, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> probably not. honestly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES I SAW THAT AND SPAT OUT WATER
butbutbut BUT
i saw this post from tumblr: 



Spoiler: art by hanichorange

















and went ok he's a creep but he's a cute nerd
lol my bf thinks he is shady af tho


----------



## kassie (May 4, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> -snip-



This is cool! Once all the episodes are out I'm going to use this to keep track of my choices.


----------



## oreo (May 4, 2015)

NyanMeow said:


> I think he has potential. He seems kinda dorky to a lot of people, but I think he will come around when we spend more time with him!! So yes I ship them. Mainly because he texts Doctor who references and cat memes <3


ya he is lame


----------



## oreo (May 4, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> So what is everyone's choices?





Spoiler: my choices



EPISODE 1: CHRYSALIS

Important Choices
*- You reported Nathan.*
- You hid the truth.

- You made fun of Victoria.
*- You comforted Victoria.
*
- You took a photo of David harassing Kate.
*- You intervened to help out Kate.*

- You took the blame for Chloe.
- You blamed Chloe.
*- You stayed hidden.*
- You came out of hiding to intervene.

Optional Choices
*- You let Daniel draw your portrait.*
- You didn't let Daniel draw your portrait.

*- You signed Ms. Grant's petition.*
- You didn't sign Ms. Grant's petition.

*- You helped Alyssa.*
- You didn't help Alyssa.

*- You erased the insults on Kate's slate.*
- You didn't erase Kate's slate.

*- You watered your plant.*
- You didn't water your plant.

- You touched Dana's pregnancy test.
*- You didn't touch Dana's pregnancy test.*

*- You "reorganized" Victoria's photos.*
- You didn't touch Victoria's photos.

- You wrote on a dirty RV.
*- You didn't write on a dirty RV.*

*- You saved the bird.*
- You let the bird die.

*- You broke Chloe's snow globe.*
- You didn't break Chloe's snow globe.

- You left evidence while searching through David's stuff.
*- You didn't leave any evidence.*

*- You read David's files.*
- You didn't read David's files.


EPISODE 2: OUT OF TIME

Important Choices:
- You told Kate to go to the police.
*- You told Kate to wait for more proof.
*
*- You answered Kate's call.*
- You didn't answer Kate's call.

*- You tried to shoot Frank.*
- You didn't try to shoot Frank.

- You couldn't save Kate.
*- You saved Kate's life.*

- You blamed David.
*- You blamed Nathan.*
- You blamed Mr. Jefferson.


Optional Choices:
*- You watered your plant.*
- You didn't water your plant.

- You helped Alyssa.
*- You didn't help Alyssa.*
*
- You erased the link to Kate's video.*
- You left the link to Kate's video.

*- You were friendly with Taylor.*
- You weren't friendly with Taylor
*
- You accepted Warren's invitation.*
- You rejected Warren's invitation.

- You wrote a message.
*- You didn't write a message.
*
- You tampered with the railtracks
*- You didn't tamper with the railtracks.*
*
- You gained entry to the Vortex Club party.*
- You didn't gain entry to the Vortex Club party.
*
- You helped Warren.*
- You didn't help Warren.

*- You told on David to Mr. Jefferson.*
- You didn't tell on David to Mr. Jefferson.


Ah, thank you for a few pointers at the end. I didn't notice much about the fisherman and Frank + his dog. o;


----------



## Ragdoll (May 4, 2015)

oh myy
saw this a while back but never rlly payed attention to it cause it's strange heh
i feel like i wanna play it now


----------



## EndlessElements (May 4, 2015)

milkbae said:


> YES I SAW THAT AND SPAT OUT WATER
> butbutbut BUT
> i saw this post from tumblr:
> 
> ...



haha that's omg. 

he is shady, it's why i said 



Spoiler



no to him when he asked me to go to the drive-in with him because 



Spoiler



i don't want him to possibly kidnap Max








Sir Integra said:


> oh myy
> saw this a while back but never rlly payed attention to it cause it's strange heh
> i feel like i wanna play it now



aww you should give the first episode a shot at the very least. i'm pretty sure there's a trial for the first episode, too


----------



## Dustmop (May 5, 2015)

Alrighty, I'll post mine, too. c:



Spoiler: My Choices



*EPISODE 1: CHRYSALIS*

Important Choices
*- You reported Nathan.*
- You hid the truth. 

*- You made fun of Victoria.*
- You comforted Victoria. 

*- You took a photo of David harassing Kate. *
- You intervened to help out Kate. 

- You took the blame for Chloe. 
- You blamed Chloe. 
*- You stayed hidden. *
- You came out of hiding to intervene. 


Optional Choices
*- You let Daniel draw your portrait. *
- You didn't let Daniel draw your portrait. 

- You signed Ms. Grant's petition. 
*- You didn't sign Ms. Grant's petition. * I didn't even notice her, lol.

*- You helped Alyssa. *
- You didn't help Alyssa. 

*- You erased the insults on Kate's slate. *
- You didn't erase Kate's slate. 

*- You watered your plant. *
- You didn't water your plant. 

- You touched Dana's pregnancy test. 
*- You didn't touch Dana's pregnancy test. * I did, but she got all angry so I went back in time after learning what happened, and didn't toy with it again.

- You "reorganized" Victoria's photos. 
*- You didn't touch Victoria's photos. *

- You wrote on a dirty RV. 
*- You didn't write on a dirty RV. * For this and the previous one, I had to go back later for the achievement photos. I completely missed them both. ;-;

*- You saved the bird. *
- You let the bird die. 

- You broke Chloe's snow globe. 
*- You didn't break Chloe's snow globe. *

*- You left evidence while searching through David's stuff. * Oops.
- You didn't leave any evidence. 

*- You read David's files. *
- You didn't read David's files. 


*EPISODE 2: OUT OF TIME*

Important Choices:
- You told Kate to go to the police. 
*- You told Kate to wait for more proof. *

*- You answered Kate's call. *
- You didn't answer Kate's call. 

*- You tried to shoot Frank. *
- You didn't try to shoot Frank. 

- You couldn't save Kate. 
*- You saved Kate's life. *

- You blamed David. 
*- You blamed Nathan. *
- You blamed Mr. Jefferson. 


Optional Choices:
*- You watered your plant. *
- You didn't water your plant. 

*- You helped Alyssa. *
- You didn't help Alyssa.

*- You erased the link to Kate's video. *
- You left the link to Kate's video. 

*- You were friendly with Taylor. *
- You weren't friendly with Taylor 

*- You accepted Warren's invitation. * I have a bad feeling about this one, in hindsight.
- You rejected Warren's invitation. 

*- You wrote a message. *
- You didn't write a message. 

- You tampered with the railtracks
*- You didn't tamper with the railtracks. *

- You gained entry to the Vortex Club party. 
*- You didn't gain entry to the Vortex Club party. * I have a feeling that's gonna come back and bite me.

*- You helped Warren. *
- You didn't help Warren. 

*- You told on David to Mr. Jefferson. *
- You didn't tell on David to Mr. Jefferson.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

does anyone here know why episode 3 got delayed? it was suppose to come out today


----------



## Dustmop (May 5, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> does anyone here know why episode 3 got delayed? it was suppose to come out today



https://twitter.com/LifeIsStrange/status/593390006141595648

https://twitter.com/LifeIsStrange/status/595643358762115072

Not entirely sure where you heard that.

They don't have a release date for it yet. They haven't even released Episode 3's trailer yet.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> https://twitter.com/LifeIsStrange/status/593390006141595648
> 
> https://twitter.com/LifeIsStrange/status/595643358762115072
> 
> ...



from my silly friend. ugh that sucks


----------



## Dustmop (May 5, 2015)

EndlessElements said:


> from my silly friend. ugh that sucks



Okay so I looked into it, and apparently today was an _estimated_ release date, based on the devs' original "goal" of 6 weeks between each episode.

But it's still TBA.. which sucks. Hopefully within the next week we'll at least get a trailer/announcement for the next episode. :c


----------



## EndlessElements (May 5, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Okay so I looked into it, and apparently today was an _estimated_ release date, based on the devs' original "goal" of 6 weeks between each episode.
> 
> But it's still TBA.. which sucks. Hopefully within the next week we'll at least get a trailer/announcement for the next episode. :c



aha! yeah it seems they take their time with the episodes, which i guess is good in a way??? just the very long waiting sucks. tbh, when you see a trailer for another episode, then it's probably going to be released soon; best way to go about it


----------



## Dustmop (May 18, 2015)

http://forums.eu.square-enix.com/showthread.php?t=155815&p=2126131#post2126131

Episode 3 releases tonight/tomorrow.

Where is all the excitement I've come to expect from this thread. D:


----------



## unravel (May 18, 2015)

Alright can't wait for episode 3 the hype is real!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mine is on May 20 8:01 AM dem hype


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  Episode 3



Anyone watched the trailer omg its damn dark the hype is real I can't wait 
I wonder what Rachel Amber did because Chloe said she betrayed her?


----------



## Ayaya (May 19, 2015)

IT'S OUT!!!! I couldn't wait so I'm watching a playthrough on youtube...


----------



## Yui Z (May 19, 2015)

I can't play the next episode until tomorrow when my next exam is done. The suspense is killing me. :[


----------



## unravel (May 19, 2015)

Spoiler:  Spoiler about episode 3



I HATE THE ENDING **** NOOO CHLOEEEE





Spoiler: best part






Spoiler






Spoiler


----------



## Dustmop (May 20, 2015)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Spoiler about episode 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played it yesterday after reading your post.



Spoiler



I was so excited internally about your first spoiler.

I thought Chloe was going to like die or get hospitalized or something. I really, really didn't like her punk ass attitude. I don't really like any of the teen angst attitudes.

But seeing her as a happy, pretty 13-year-old changed my feels for her character.

I was hoping that altering the timeline like that would keep her a happy, pretty 18-year-old.

It sorta did. She's still a cute redhead.

But what the ****.

Did she (and her so-far-absent-mom??) get into a car accident instead because her dad didn't??

Is Joyce dead in this new timeline just because William is still alive?

AND THE NEXT EPISODE'S NAME. Dark Room. The picture from Nathan that you find in the principal's computer said that Rachel is in a Dark Room.

RELATED?? D:


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

Spoiler



what an incredibly feel trip episode, like wow... i wasn't really sure how to process after finishing it, but i clearly cried after i saw 



Spoiler



Chloe in a wheelchair at the end of it









ITookYourWaffles said:


> Spoiler:  Spoiler about episode 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ikr...?


IKR!? <3  



Spoiler



i rewinded a few times just so i could do it more than once lmao


----------



## Shadow Star (May 24, 2015)

So I'm going to get the game, having not got around to getting yet because of other games that I'm completing and the lack of funds XD. I was just wondering, which platform do you think is better to get it on? PC or PS3.

Also, does anyone else just love the soundtrack for it? I downloaded the trial version just so when I hover over the game, I get the peaceful music. XD Sad, I know. XDDD


----------



## Dustmop (May 24, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So I'm going to get the game, having not got around to getting yet because of other games that I'm completing and the lack of funds XD. I was just wondering, which platform do you think is better to get it on? PC or PS3.
> 
> Also, does anyone else just love the soundtrack for it? I downloaded the trial version just so when I hover over the game, I get the peaceful music. XD Sad, I know. XDDD



Well, it could be potentially cheaper for you on PC  ...but now I'm just advertising my store, lol.

Though honestly I do find that Point & Click games fit better with a mouse and keyboard than a controller.


----------



## AcidLucidity (May 25, 2015)

I'm actually envious of anyone and everyone who can play games on their computer because mine can't handle computer games so I only watch the playthroughs on YouTube. );


----------



## kiamotors (May 25, 2015)

I know how you guys feel!


Spoiler



I wasn't really feeling Chloe until I saw her as a peppy teenager. I feel like the reason she is in a wheelchair now is because she got in an accident herself.
I am most upset over the fact that Warren ends up with Brooke in the altered timeline. I like how cute and dorky he is with Max.


----------



## Ayaya (May 27, 2015)

I actually liked Chloe! Sure, she seems emotionally manipulative and has abandonment issues but it makes sense considering what she's been through, but as a character I find her interesting, and her voice actor did a really great job, I couldn't hate characters with good voice acting lol.



Spoiler: Thoughts



I'm not sure how to feel about the ending.  I usually hold back from making an opinion of a development until I see the whole story so I'm gonna wait for the 4th episode to see whether it's for the better or not. I do feel a bit betrayed if we did end up in the Alternate timeline from now on, that would mean all the choices we made we're pointless--unless they still affect the Alternate Timeline somehow.

I want to know why Chloe's dad surviving = Max in the Vortex Club, and she didn't even contact Chloe after coming back to Arcadia Bay again (Chloe's father reaction to Max imply this is the first time in a long while she visited them).

I guess this is also why Frank was featured at the end of episode 1-2; He was also affected by Rachel's disappearance. From this I'm gonna assume he's really just a sketchy guy but won't mess with you unless you mess with him first. I put trust in people who at least love their dog.

I'm surprised Nathan is still willing to talk with Max at the diner even if we expelled him. Sure, he was rude the whole time but at least he's willing to talk? He has his own problems too based on what we found at the Principal's Office + what he said. I kinda suspect how he's too obvious as the bad guy in the game along with David. I can't really be sure that what happened to Kate was wholly Nathan's fault, there may be someone else.

Which is why I suspect Mr. Jefferson--why was he on the list to be blamed for Kate? He was barely involved with the story, but he did have a history with Rachel and was shown having an argument with the Principal at the end of episode 2. I wonder what kind of part he'll play--I'm guessing he's not as good as he seems to be.

As for David, I kinda felt sorry for him in this episode. I think deep down he has good intentions, he just did it the wrong way. I hope the event in this episode will give him some time to think about his actions. Stalking is definitely _not okay_.

As for the red files, I don't think it belongs to David, we would've discovered it when Max snooped his garage otherwise. While he did stalk students that he thinks are problematic, he didn't go as deep as those red files we saw, which seem to involve the missing people in Arcadia (need to make match the names with the missing persons list in this episode tho)

On a less serious note, I LOVE HOW MAX FINALLY GET TO KISS CHLOE IN THIS EPISODE. I'm a bit disappointed on how it happened though, I'd like it better if they did it at the pool (I was waiting for them to kiss at that scene lol). I'm not sure if they'd really see each other that way but I'm rooting for more queer couples!

Regarding the next episode, I wonder what this Dark Room is. Is it the same room Kate was taken to?



Sorry for the TL;DR, I'm having fun speculating what will happen next. Will include the choices for episode 3 once I'm done with my finals 

_P.S. I love how Chloe calls his stepdad lol. _


----------



## unravel (Jul 30, 2015)

TOO SOON *****ES TOO SOON


Spoiler


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 30, 2015)

So I'm getting the game in a few days for PS3 and I will be buying it on Steam for my mum for her birthday. I honestly can't wait to play this myself and have my own adventure with the characters instead of watching Cry or Geek Remix play it. Still, episode 4.... My gosh that left a hole in my chest.


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2015)

Shadow Star said:


> So I'm getting the game in a few days for PS3 and I will be buying it on Steam for my mum for her birthday. I honestly can't wait to play this myself and have my own adventure with the characters instead of watching Cry or Geek Remix play it. Still, episode 4.... My gosh that left a hole in my chest.


I feel you. I still cant believe all of that happened

And then the small sneak peek of episode 5 0-0


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 30, 2015)

Wholockian said:


> I feel you. I still cant believe all of that happened
> 
> And then the small sneak peek of episode 5 0-0



All I can say is, I hate everyone who is doing the videos and jokes on the whole.... 'you know what'. It's way too soon for all of that...

Seriously though, next episode better be good or else there is going to be a lot of hella angry fans. XDD (and from the looks of it, it's going to be a good one XD)

At least the Max x Chloe shippers are in full swing here. XD I wanna speak some more, but spoilers for those who haven't seen it. Just... this episode gave me so many feels and it ranged from "Aw, that's cute." to "No, how could you?!" XDDD


----------



## CactusCooler (Jul 30, 2015)

episode 4 really hurt me at the end. Oh well I know it can be fixed..


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 30, 2015)

CactusCooler said:


> episode 4 really hurt me at the end. Oh well I know it can be fixed..





Spoiler: Episode 4 Spoiler



Can we just talk about the fact Warren took a photo? I mean, no matter what happens, couldnt she rewind to that point in time?


----------



## Ayaya (Aug 1, 2015)

Spoiler



I can't believe most of my speculation above was confirmed in this episode LOL.

I can't help but notice that Chloe has a lot of occasions where she could die... It's like Final Destination and Death is trying to kill Chloe. Someone pointed out Chloe had 3 occasions where she was shot, and she happens to have a necklace with 3 bullets (which we hsd a good look on at the end of ep 4) so... either it implies third times' the charm, which means we can't bring Chloe back this time, or that bringing people alive through time-travelling may has its limit. I doubt they'd kill Chloe for the ending seeing how popular she is, and how much the game already put her through, but who knows... 

While Warren's photo seems like the obvious choice to time-travel to,  I think it'd be cooler if we have to choose which photo that Max use.  Maybe we might be able to time-travel to the selfie Max took on the first day of the game?

Mr. Jefferson... His "I could frame you in a dark corner and capture you in the moment of desperation" speech at the start of the game takes a whole new meaning, I knew there's something wrong with that line lol. The fact that he's probably targeting Max from the start of the game give me chills. If this incident gets out then I don't think Blackwell would survive when one of their teachers is responsible for kidnapping and murder. Max would have to go back to Seattle after the game is over.

Only one episode left, hopefully we'll find out everything at the end.


----------



## furfrou (Aug 2, 2015)

i LOVE this game. i've only just recently bought it though and have only completed ep 1 so far but i'm already hooked. probably won't post here again until i'm all caught up to avoid spoilers haha


----------



## riummi (Aug 2, 2015)

Ayaya said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoilerssss!



YES OMG I knew something was up with Mr. Jefferson from the beginning. (But he was handsome so I let is slide LOL) You know he's important because he always shows up o.o but oh god I was crying at the end of episode 4 just no whyyy



- - - Post Merge - - -



AcidLucidity said:


> I'm actually envious of anyone and everyone who can play games on their computer because mine can't handle computer games so I only watch the playthroughs on YouTube. );



Have you watch Cry (Cryaotic, chaoticmonki)play it? I think he has the best commentary ;u; without ruining the game~


----------



## SackBoyMikey (Aug 4, 2015)

i cant believe ,,, episode 4


----------

